# recovered



## ShiftyCat (Jun 18, 2008)

im back and recovered. this will be my final post. i wrote earlier here how to get better i was right. there is no different form of dp. your brain is simply tired out. ignore it, just let it be, and it truly fades. to look at things again normally and feel normal is amazing. everyone can recover everyone. it does take time. the only reason it keeps going is because your thought process prolongs it. change your thought process, it dissapears because your brain doesnt think theres a threat or whatever anymore. im so proud to have figured out how this works. look at my previous post, i hope it is here forever, because it shows the way out.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Congratz! Good luck.


----------

